# Cool Grips?



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Got a box in the mail today that got me thinking about these somewhat overlooked essentials...


Let's see what cool old grips you guys have to share.


I was a big ODI and Tioga fan back in the day (preferably in neon colors  ).


I find myself mounting modern grips on a lot of my builds, but I kind of miss the 
flair of some of the originals.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

I really like the hard rubber maguras.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

G, you made me seriously LOL...

look at the thread post list above and try not to blush. 


girlonbike I really like the hard rubber... 6 Minutes Ago, 11:27 PM


sorry, couldn't resist..I'm a 13 year old at heart


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Well?  They are neato!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

The hard rubber.









Ritchey True Grip









ODI Attacks (with a mini not to Yeti with the plugs)









And what I probably run most...ODI Ourys.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

the scratchy old Grab-Ons with the nearly imperceptible cush are great. I am an Oury fan, but my favs lately are the gnarly Ritcheys on my Salsa.


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

I have the Oury grips on 2 of my bikes, and the Ritchey True Grips one 2 others. The Ourys are nice and cushy, but they fall apart pretty quickly. Ritcheys are hard to beat for $5...


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

I just put a set of really old Grab-ons on a build and remembered how great they feel even though their looks are somewhat drab. Ourys feel good, but I don't like the big end flange and also the fixie-****s seem to have adopted them as some kind of badge of membership. I also kind of like the Onza Porcipaws and Ules, though the Porcipaws are a little too thin.


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

Oakley 3's...add a few pounds to any bike!

-Schmitty-


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

WTB dual compound are pretty swell too


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

Ritchey True Grip 2's - the ones with the slight spiral twist. Favorite grip ever.










I also used to like a fresh set of Grab-On Mountain 2's (the hex ones), but they got crusty so fast.

And the Oury's. I like them, and it's good that you can always find a pair - but seriously ... WTF? Why are they on every fixed gear that goes by?


----------



## Slow Eddie (Jun 13, 2007)

Those Scott ATs (4s, maybe?) that were round and ribbed on the palm side and smooth and hex-profiled on the finger side, with a groove for your thumb...

Ah. Found 'em. AT-Pros. Thanks again to whoever is keeping the BikePro website alive.


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

Every time I think about old grips, I am amazed that it took so long for lock-on grips to appear. And every time I am tempted to mount some old grips, I think - "nah, I'll just slip on some lock-ons." Of course I only have a couple of riders, not a 14-car garage full of perfectly restored classics like everyone else here does.


----------



## ong (Jun 26, 2006)

I know... the lock-ons are so nice (ever since a recently mounted grip squirmed out from under me and I went down in a pile of gravel, I have been a little irked with the old hairspray-and-pray method). Someone needs to design a hidden lock-on for cumudgeonly vintage applications.


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

I've used ODI Ruffians until they wore out. Not a big fan of the aluminum lockring, as it's uncomfortable under the edge of my hand.

And the fixie riders use Oury grips because they're "vintage" and they come in wild flavors. I think if other grip manufacturers made their grips in different colors, they would sell to that crowd as well.

Speaking of which - anyone have any pics of non-black grips like Rumphy's Ritcheys?


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

eastcoaststeve said:


> G
> Let's see what cool old grips you guys have to share.


Some old grips:


----------



## T V (Jan 22, 2004)

*Oakley .5*

Only pic of my favorite: Oakley .5s (sorry not on an MTB). Only drawback was having to cut the flanges down so the shifters would clear. I was stunned when Oakley stopped making grips.


----------



## outside! (Mar 15, 2006)

I always like the original ODI Mushrooms, but you have to wear gloves or they uncomfortably mold your hand to match.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

T V said:


> I was stunned when Oakley stopped making grips.


Apparently $100+ sunglasses are more profitable than $8 grips.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Pedro's Retreads. They wore out fast but I loved them.


----------



## H_Tuttle (Feb 27, 2007)

I used to run "OAKLEY 3's on my cruisers

http://bmxmuseum.com/forums/viewtopic.php?pid=543264


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Here are a few:

http://www.helixbmx.net/grips.htm


----------



## Williwoods (May 3, 2004)

Oakley 1's are my favorite grips. they feel stunning! no one makes a grip compound that feels so good like that.

CRC if you ever decide to part with your let me know.

Will


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

One of the best grips ever available, The Tange Supple grip from the late 80's... notice how the industry has come back to anatomically correct grips the past few years


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

Grab On MTN-1 in the original density foam:









Available https://mombat.org/MOMBAT/PartsForSalePages/grip.html


----------



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

Nice stash CR!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

First Flight said:


> Grab On MTN-1 in the original density foam:
> 
> Available http://mombat.org/MOMBAT/PartsForSalePages/grip.html


Classified ad?


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Awsome grips so far guys....

lots of black, let's see some color now.

wasn't going to post these as they probably won't end up on a mountain bike, but...

coolest grips ever?:










Steve


----------



## btl68 (Nov 18, 2010)

It's funny, but I hated OURY grips when I was growing up. 

Now, they are basically all I run, even on my motorcycles!!!

What is cool nowadays is that you can get the best of both worlds with old-school OURY grips and the ODI lock-on system. That's all I will use now on my MTBs and Cruisers.


----------

